# Bluecut apron review Not good !



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Well guys I wanted to let you know of a product I just got and was not happy with $224.00 for a apron and a coat.
First off the apron had one really cool thing about it the gunmetal latches and they used a HK gun latch I loved it with a really cool hook. Yeah No.
I got it and could not believe they switched it out for standard cheap D rings and junk latch. 
Next is the coat.... Well with loose stitching and ripped open button holes that look like a blind guy cut them and sewed them really total crap work and not to mention stains on it like in the neck next to the loose stitching. 
Will say they tried to make it right but I should not have to deal with this at all. I got off a flight back to Asia again get ready to do a job open the box and was angry as all hell.


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

IMG_20151120_013933576.jpg




__
chris bruce


__
Nov 19, 2015












  








mason-black-002.jpg




__
chris bruce


__
Nov 19, 2015












  








IMG_20151120_013820936.jpg




__
chris bruce


__
Nov 19, 2015












  








IMG_20151120_013851400.jpg




__
chris bruce


__
Nov 19, 2015












  








IMG_20151120_013922869.jpg




__
chris bruce


__
Nov 19, 2015












  








IMG_20151120_013908216.jpg




__
chris bruce


__
Nov 19, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.blueapron.com/market/products/the-blue-apron-1

I didn't see a coat for sale just the apron priced at $19.99.

Please don't tell me that you... a "pro chef" paid in the neighborhood of $220 for a mail order chef coat.

That you were not able to even try on before you paid for it?

Or was this outrageous amt for a box of ingredients and some menus?

Not being mean just trying to wrap my head around this.

mimi


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

www.bluecutaprons.com Wrong place Mimi


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Place was recommended to me by some friends, so no I did not try it on. Again I would not have expected it to be this bad. If you look next to the stain on the neck you can see stitching coming out, and the button holes are a joke. 

The apron is ok but the main reason I bought it for $94.00 was I loved the hardware. As you can see from the photo I posted from the website and the one that came, they are not even close.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chris Bruce said:


> www.bluecutaprons.com Wrong place Mimi


I apologize.

Sometimes I go a bit too fast and do not pay attention.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chris Bruce said:


> Place was recommended to me by some friends, so no I did not try it on. Again I would not have expected it to be this bad. If you look next to the stain on the neck you can see stitching coming out, and the button holes are a joke.
> 
> The apron is ok but the main reason I bought it for $94.00 was I loved the hardware. As you can see from the photo I posted from the website and the one that came, they are not even close.


Have you tried Etsy.com?

There are many many seamstresses on there who take enormous pride in what they do.

Pretty sure if you showed them the picture and provided the hardware (just so you have what you want) you could find one willing to whip up the coat and apron of your dreams.

For a lot less than what you paid.

HTH

mimi


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sorry but ... A coat and apron for *$224*?!? WOW. Nice budget.

_How can I get a job like that?!?_​


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

They were probably sued for using the coyote latch and had to change them. If you know someone who sews, you can pick up latches for around 5 bucks.


----------

